# why doodrash only pays me 5$



## LAboy (Jan 23, 2018)

i get only 5$ for each trip, i have been doing doordash for few days now, and every damn delivery is 5.60$ what the hell, where the tips at, i am begining to believe yes they steal tips


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Show some cleavage. The tips will start to flow in.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

LAboy said:


> i get only 5$ for each trip, i have been doing doordash for few days now, and every damn delivery is 5.60$ what the hell, where the tips at, i am begining to believe yes they steal tips


Did you even look at their pay model?
https://dasherhelp.doordash.com/new-dasher-pay-model-faq

Click on your earnings for the week. Click on the details and you'll see the breakdown of delivery pay and tips. Doordash does not pay you for mileage. So look at the distance (upper left corner) when you're getting an order before you blindly click accept.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

They guarantee you $1 for each delivery. Be grateful for that $5.

"For each delivery, you will always receive at least $1 from DoorDash plus 100% of the customer tip."


----------



## Tedster (Feb 28, 2019)

You guys assume customers always tip, generously. Be assured, they don’t.
Most of them tip at the suggested minimum.
That’s what the guarantee covers.


----------



## Tedster (Feb 28, 2019)

oicu812 said:


> Did you even look at their pay model?
> https://dasherhelp.doordash.com/new-dasher-pay-model-faq
> 
> Click on your earnings for the week. Click on the details and you'll see the breakdown of delivery pay and tips. Doordash does not pay you for mileage. So look at the distance (upper left corner) when you're getting an order before you blindly click accept.


Pay model? What's a pay model?


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Bro, thanks for the link. Just read it. What's this orientation thing here in PHX? Do they expect us to wear those red t-shirts. I prefer my button downs. I do uber an lyft also, is it possible to dash while U/LING? I can't stand their pretention, we're delivering freaking food..


----------



## blondebaedc (Mar 21, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Show some cleavage. The tips will start to flow in.


I've tried this approach ... people are still cheap bastards. ? Although, some will surprise you when you least expect it. The ones you write off as 'definitely not tipping' then go in at 3am and give you $2.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

blondebaedc said:


> I've tried this approach ... people are still cheap bastards. ? Although, some will surprise you when you least expect it. The ones you write off as 'definitely not tipping' then go in at 3am and give you $2.


Pfft! Some people :biggrin:

P.S. I would've definitely tipped


----------



## blondebaedc (Mar 21, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Pfft! Some people :biggrin:
> 
> P.S. I would've definitely tipped


Its the blonde delivery tax. Uber needs to build it into their pay structure. ?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

LAboy said:


> i get only 5$ for each trip, i have been doing doordash for few days now, and every damn delivery is 5.60$ what the hell, where the tips at, i am begining to believe yes they steal tips


Doordash guarantees a certain amount which is what you see when the order pops up.

They use the tip to get to that guarantee. They only pay you $1 if the tip is enough to hit the guarantee.

So guarantee is $5.60.

Customer doesn't tip. You get $5.60. (Doordash pays you $5.60)

Customer tips $3. You get $5.60
(Doordash pays $2.60. Customer pays $3)

Customer tips $4.60. You get $5.60.
(Doordash pays $1, customer pays $4.60)

Customer tips $6. You get $7.
(Doordash pays $1. Customer pays $6)

Unless the customer tips more than average it doesn't matter to you. It only wastes their money. And the first $5 or $6 of their money is wasted anyway. I tell them all to please tip the next driver in cash and not in the app as it is often useless anyway.


----------



## AzAppDriver (Feb 27, 2017)

Soldiering said:


> Bro, thanks for the link. Just read it. What's this orientation thing here in PHX? Do they expect us to wear those red t-shirts. I prefer my button downs. I do uber an lyft also, is it possible to dash while U/LING? I can't stand their pretention, we're delivering freaking food..


I attended a oreintation here in central Phoenix a couple years ago, not sure if they have them now. 
Don't need to wear those awful t-shirts. 
Sure, you can multi-app DD with U/L.. I just dont recommend taking a U/L ride while on a delivery. :roflmao:


----------



## feinburg (Apr 30, 2018)

Should the CEO of DD get jail time for stealing tips?


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

I only use door dash since Uber Eats sucks! However, I always tip in cash knowing that doordash steals drivers tips. Yes that is what they are basically doing. A few weeks ago, I ordered from two different restaurants. Same driver received 2 $10 cash tips.


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

I wear really tight tiny red shorts and walk around with my delivery bag. I make like $50 an hour in tips.


----------



## Tedster (Feb 28, 2019)

You're doing fantastic !! :laugh:


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Doordash guarantees a certain amount which is what you see when the order pops up.
> 
> They use the tip to get to that guarantee. They only pay you $1 if the tip is enough to hit the guarantee.
> 
> ...


This needs to be posted everywhere,twitter,fb,etc. It's some scum bag shit. I order food and let me tip the guy $5 dollars and door dash takes all of it. As the customer, I don't know sup the driver thinks I'm cheap. I would always tip my driver in cash,for door dash.

The way they steal the tips just makes me avoid the service,that n they hike the prices up. I get a service cost $,be upfront w the fees .


----------



## IGotDrive (Oct 8, 2018)

LAboy said:


> i get only 5$ for each trip, i have been doing doordash for few days now, and every damn delivery is 5.60$ what the hell, where the tips at, i am begining to believe yes they steal tips


They do. Yes, you are very new to this. On longer trips (and actually not so long trips), you will actually lose significant amounts of money doing deliveries for them.


feinburg said:


> Should the CEO of DD get jail time for stealing tips?


Customers think they're tipping drivers, but they're actually tipping DoorDash. I don't know if there's something about this in the labor laws, but there definitely should be and it should be outlawed for being so duplicitous.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

itsablackmarket said:


> It's not really stealing, they pay it back to you on orders that don't tip. It actually makes income more predictable, which is a good thing.


What BS!!!! Tell that to the drivers who did DD for awhile who used to get $5/order plus tips. Now they're getting $1/order plus tips and not all tips if customer tip over a certain amount. Even if customers didn't tip on the former pay structure, drivers still made more.

DD is a bunch of crooks!!!!


----------



## Tedster (Feb 28, 2019)

IGotDrive said:


> They do. Yes, you are very new to this. On longer trips (and actually not so long trips), you will actually lose significant amounts of money doing deliveries for them.
> 
> *Customers think they're tipping drivers, but they're actually tipping DoorDash. I don't know if there's something about this in the labor laws, but there definitely should be and it should be outlawed for being so duplicitous.*


Doesn't work that way. You can tip at any restaurant with your credit card. It will go to the restaurant, they will distribute it to their employees.



Invisible said:


> What BS!!!! Tell that to the drivers who did DD for awhile who used to get $5/order plus tips. Now they're getting $1/order plus tips and not all tips if customer tip over a certain amount. Even if customers didn't tip on the former pay structure, drivers still made more.
> 
> DD is a bunch of crooks!!!!


You make no sense, buddy. -o:


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Tedster said:


> Doesn't work that way. You can tip at any restaurant with your credit card. It will go to the restaurant, they will distribute it to their employees.
> 
> 
> You make no sense, buddy. -o:


You're hilarious, keep it up! ?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Invisible said:


> What BS!!!! Tell that to the drivers who did DD for awhile who used to get $5/order plus tips. Now they're getting $1/order plus tips and not all tips if customer tip over a certain amount. Even if customers didn't tip on the former pay structure, drivers still made more.
> 
> DD is a bunch of crooks!!!!


Pay model changes. Every gig companies have done it.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

oicu812 said:


> Pay model changes. Every gig companies have done it.


And that's why they're all crooks.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Invisible said:


> And that's why they're all crooks.


Which crooked companies are you still making money from?


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

And is looking like another settlement heading my way Caviar admitted to withholding tips from drivers I a suit from customers,I received legal notice of my award as a customer...$15 delivery credit, so 2 should be brewing for me DoorDash and Caviar
https://news.bloomberglaw.com/daily...h-accused-of-withholding-delivery-driver-tips
https://www.theverge.com/2018/6/11/17450266/square-caviar-tipping-option-lawsuit


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Robert Larrison said:


> And is looking like another settlement heading my way Caviar admitted to withholding tips from drivers I a suit from customers,I received legal notice of my award as a customer...$15 delivery credit, so 2 should be brewing for me DoorDash and Caviar


Don't count your chickens just yet. Accused doesn't mean anything until there's a settlement or a judgement.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

oicu812 said:


> Don't count your chickens just yet. Accused doesn't mean anything until there's a settlement or a judgement.


ROFL $2,800 last year is a lot of chicken feed


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

oicu812 said:


> Which crooked companies are you still making money from?


The one I find the least crooked.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Robert Larrison said:


> ROFL $2,800 last year is a lot of chicken feed


You really think you'll get that much from DD alone?



Invisible said:


> The one I find the least crooked.


So you don't mind making money through these crooked companies.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

oicu812 said:


> You really think you'll get that much from DD alone?
> 
> 
> So you don't mind making money through these crooked companies.


Most companies are crooked.


----------



## Tedster (Feb 28, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Most companies are crooked.


Typical SJW jargon.


----------



## tsmit44 (Mar 7, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Doordash guarantees a certain amount which is what you see when the order pops up.
> 
> They use the tip to get to that guarantee. They only pay you $1 if the tip is enough to hit the guarantee.
> 
> ...


I didn't even know about this when I started DoorDash this weekend but the customer did. I didn't know what she was talking about. She gave me $7 in cash because she knew the pay model.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Doordash blows.


----------



## IGotDrive (Oct 8, 2018)

Tedster said:


> *Doesn't work that way. *You can tip at any restaurant with your credit card. It will go to the restaurant, they will distribute it to their employees.


What doesn't work what way? In most restaurants that I know of, whether it's tipped through cash or CC, it still goes to the front of the house staff that provides the service unless management is shady and unlawful. I worked in a few restaurants as a server and a bartender that allowed customers to tip through CC - the customers didn't tip the restaurant and I still got my full tips after counting out at the end of shifts. I turned down an offer to become a manager in one of the places because I wouldn't have been able to receive tip payouts for making the servers' drinks (plus managers never lasted long in that place). GH, and even the [email protected]@@oles Uber and Lyft give their drivers all of their tips as far as I've seen and know - they don't pay less when you make more tips like DD does.

Holding the tips to distribute them as cash later is completely different from keeping a bit of the tips from tipped staff to lower the rate you pay them (which I found out after I filed a labor case last year against a restaurant owner who tried to keep my tips is actually illegal in the entire US for management to do to *traditionally *tipped staff, just like it's illegal for them to mandate tipped staff split their tips with back-of-the-house staff, like those who work in the kitchen; there's some rarely used caveat about withholding a portion of the meals' sales tax from the tips, but it so small it's almost negligible and still is not supposed to go to the managements' pockets). But I don't know if delivery drivers and/or rideshare drivers are considered traditionally tipped *staff* because they're ICs - if they aren't (which I'm guessing is the case because DD wouldn't be so blatant and brazen about it), they should be.


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

It is very shady that they deceive customers like that. There is somewhere very small on their site that says to tip in cash bc of it but unless you really look for it you'll never see it. But they do make like 90% of orders worth doing bc of their shady pay structure. I would never do a grubhub that didnt tip that pays $4 and that's a decent amount here.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Dont forget DD charges 5.99 and up depending on distance delivery fee. So yes they steal tips if u just do the 6$ ride.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

They "steal" tips from people who tips. They couldn't if these customers didn't tip or tipped in cash.


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

The sad thing is that all the money went to lawyers and customers and didnt even end up to the intended drivers so ya the company has to pay but the driver still gets stiffed

I read amazon also "steals" tips


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Do any of these eats deliver companies have it set up where a customer can tip u a day later if they wont to.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

LAboy said:


> i get only 5$ for each trip, i have been doing doordash for few days now, and every damn delivery is 5.60$ what the hell, where the tips at, i am begining to believe yes they steal tips


Because you are a delivery driver?


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Alantc said:


> Do any of these eats deliver companies have it set up where a customer can tip u a day later if they wont to.


Uber does. Every now and then, I'll get a tip for an Uber EATS delivery that I did a month ago.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Alantc said:


> Do any of these eats deliver companies have it set up where a customer can tip u a day later if they wont to.


Postmates


----------

